# So testet PC Games Hardware Soundequipment



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2011)

Nicht mehr aktuell.



Spoiler



Durch die Umstrukturierung der Testmethoden wurden gleichzeitig andere Testsongs zur Bewertung eingeführt.
  Nachfolgend finden Sie die Kriterien für Soundsysteme und Soundkarten inklusive einer nachfolgenden Equipmentaufzählung und Informationen über Aufstellung und Raumakustik.



_Inhaltsverzeichnis_

  Soundsysteme – Methoden und Referenzen, Einzelwertung in Musikgenres
  Soundkarten – Testmethoden und –umgebung
  Testequipment
  Allgemeine Informationen über Raumakustik und Lautsprecheraufstellung


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2011)

*So testet PC Games Hardware Soundequipment - Soundsysteme*

Nicht mehr aktuell.



Spoiler



Soundsysteme werden vor dem Beginn der Testphase generell für 120min auf moderatem Pegel eingespielt. Besonders der Hochtöner profitiert von einer solchen Behandlung. Oft hält er sich „Out-of-the-Box“ zu sehr aus dem klanglichen Geschehen zurück.
  Danach werden die Testprobanden zuerst in einem 2m-Stereodreieck aufgestellt. Mehr würde wenig Sinn ergeben, da viele Systeme auf das Hören im Nahfeld ausgelegt sind und sich bei einer breiteren Stereobasis so unfaire Bedingungen ergeben würden.
  Neben diesem Aufbau im akustisch optimieren Hörraum gibt es auch einen „Schreibtischtest“ unter typischen Bedingungen wie sie an einem Arbeitsplatz vorherrschen. Selbstverständlich wird an beiden Orten identisches Quellmaterial mit derselben Zuspielung eingesetzt.
  Die nachfolgenden Teststücke werden entweder als 320kbit/s-MP3 und/oder als Original-CD digital in einen Onkyo TX-SR702 eingespielt, der das Signal Digital->Analog-Gewandelt an seinen Pre-Outs an die Testprobanden weitergibt. So wird ein quellenbedingter Qualitätsverlust reduziert.

 Wie Sie sicherlich in der PCGH Print 03/2011 feststellen konnten, gibt es seit dieser Ausgabe neue Wertungskriterien. So wurde die komplette Leistungswertung überarbeitet und besteht nun aus einer Tabelle, in der die Vor- und Nachteile des jeweiligen Sets bei verschiedenen Musikgenres aufgelistet werden. Das soll die Auswahl vor dem Kauf einschränken, das Probehören (am Besten in den eigenen vier Wänden) kann so jedoch nach wie vor nicht ersetzt werden.


  Rock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Nightwish – Dark Passion Play (2007)​ Teststück(e): Bye Bye Beautiful
​    Bei diesem Stück kommen vor allem Satteliten-Subwoofer-Kombinationen ins Straucheln: Eine Frequenzlücke zwischen den beiden Komponenten wird hier sofort durch fehlenden Körper der E-Gitarren entlarvt, ein schlechter Hochtöner vermengt Schallereignisse und lässt sie undefinierbar wirken.
  Auch ist hier eine gute Loslösung des Geschehens von den Lautsprechern nötig, da das Hören schnell anstrengend wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Kid Rock – Born Free (2010)​ Teststück(e): Care (feat. Mary J. Blige & T.I.)​ 
  Nach dem vorherigen Song mag man es kaum glauben, dass die neuste Schöpfung von Kid Rock in dasselbe Ober-Genre gehört. Doch es müssen nicht immer treibende E-Gitarren das Musikerlebnis dominieren. Daher holte sich Kid Rock die Sängerin Mary J. Blige (inklusive ihrer nicht unumstritteten Stimme) und den Rapper T.I. mit ins Boot und wagt so den Spagat zwischen Rock und Pop. Durch den minimalen Ausschlag zu ersterem und der guten Aufnahmequalität schafft es der Song in die Aufreihung der Referenzstücke.
  Ein guter Lautsprecher gibt den Stimmen ein feines Timbre und lässt die verschiedenen Instrumente nicht im Klanggeschehen untergehen.

 Pop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Revolverheld feat. Marta Jandová – Halt dich an mir fest (Single - 2010)​ Teststück(e): Halt Dich An Mir Fest (Duett Version)
​    Die dritte vorgestellte musikalische Kreation und schon das zweite Mal abseits der bandtypischen Wege: Revolverheld mit einem poppigen Duett – Geht das gut?
  Ungewöhnlich ruhig geht es zunächst in diesem Stück zu, dafür überzeugt die aufnahmetechnische Umsetzung. Stimmen Wiedergabekette und Raumakustik lassen sich beiden Stimmen imaginäre Körper zuordnen, die ihre feste Position auf der virtuellen Bühne besitzen. Auch Stimmdetails können gut herausgearbeitet werden. Im Worst-Case lässt sich in diesem Song gar nicht erkennen das es sich hier um ein Duett handelt – schlechte Schallwandlerkreationen können dies nicht korrekt wiedergeben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Doo-Wops & Hooligans (2010)​ Teststück(e): Grenade
​    Um auch den Mainstream-Pop mit durchschnittlicher Leistung des Tontechnikers mit in diese Liste der Referenzstücke aufzunehmen kam Bruno Mars hinzu. Besonderes gibt es hier nichts, es ist halt Mainstream. Besonders interessant ist es nur um zu sehen, wie die verschiedensten Soundsysteme mit durchschnittlicher Quellqualität umgehen – sprich: Wie weit fällt solches auf?

 Jazz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Come away with me (2003)​ Teststück(e): Turn me on
​    Dieses Teststück eines etwas älteren Releasedatums eignet sich hervorragend um zu testen, wie die Testkandidaten die Wiedergabe von Stimmen beherrschen. Ebenso muss die Trennung zwischen Instrumenten und Gesang gelingen, gute Hochtöner stechen hier durch Unauffälligkeit heraus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Michael Bublé (2003)​ Teststück(e): Sway
​    Auch nicht die jüngste, aber keinesfalls eine schlechte Aufnahme dieses Stück aus dem Album mit demselben Titel wie Interpreten. 
  Feine Stimmwiedergabe wird hier genauso benötigt, wie ein sauberer Übergang zwischen oberen Mittelton und dem Hochtonbereich. Am besten ist dieses Attribut am Anfang des Songs zu bestimmen, ist die Chassisbestückung minderwertig oder schlecht aufeinander abgestimmt schmieren die Blechblasinstrumente in den ersten Sekunden. Der Gesang muss sanft und ohne Kratzen wiedergegeben werden.


  Electro/Dance




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Colour of my dreams (Single) (2009)​ Teststück(e): Colour of my dreams (meets Megastyles)
​    In diesem Referenzstück kommen viele synthetisch eingespielte Effekte und ein Tiefton vor, der viele verschiedene Frequenzen durchläuft. Auch Vocals fehlen nicht – Ideal um ein Lautsprechersystem in dem Genre Electro/Dance auf dem Zahn zu fühlen. Bis Sekunde 55 durchlaufen immer wieder verschiedene Tieftonfrequenzen (zwischen 40 und 100Hz) den Song, ein guter Tieftöner lässt sie differenziert erkennen und vermengt das Geschehen nicht zu einem „One-Note-Bass“. Vocals und Effekte sollten klar voneinander getrennt in Erscheinung treten, ohne dass eines von beiden unsauber abgebildet wird. Zwischenzeitliches Ein- und Ausfaden innerhalb des Stückes (bei 2:00 und 2:34) sollte nicht unangenehm klingen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Alors on Danse (2009)​ Teststück(e): Alors on Danse
​    Nachdem die erste Referenz dieses Genres vielen nicht bekannt sein dürfte, sollte “Alors on Danse” von “Stromae” fast jedem aus dem Radio bekannt sein. Der Belgier machte ein gewagtes Experiment: Er kombinierte lustloses „dahergesinge“ mit Electrobeats und vermarktete es. Der Erfolg gab ihm recht. Zum Glück wählte er ein fähiges Tontechnikerteam bei der Aufnahme aus, daher konnte sein Werk in dieser Liste landen.
  Es geht hier nun weiniger um Einzelheiten, eher um die Gesamtstimmung, die ein Schallwandlerensemble dem Hörer vermitteln muss. Also: Zurücklehnen und zuhören, kann man sich in die Situation hineinversetzen ist die Mission des Herstellers geglückt, ähnlich wie das Experiment des Künstlers.


  R’n’B




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Good Things (2010)​ Teststück(e): I need a dollar
​    Auch einer der hier verwendeten Songs sollte bekannt sein, da er Mainstreamvermarktet wird. Jeder Radiosender spielt den Titel gefühlte 20 Mal am Tag, wodurch dieser leider „totgespielt“ wird. Schade, denn wenn man einmal genau hinhört entdeckt man viele Feinheiten, einmal abgesehen von der Story die im Song erzählt wird. Auf die immerwieder eingespielten, verschiedensten Instrumente sollte besonders geachtet werden. Ein guter Lautsprecher stellt sie natürlich und exakt im Raum platziert dar.
  Wer möchte kann natürlich auch der Story lauschen ().





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Only Girl (In the world) (Single – 2010)​ Teststück(e): Only Girl (In the world)
​    Nicht die beste Aufnahme auf dem Markt, aber wie schon bei der Single von Bruno Mars, viel gekauft und gehört. Und wie schon vorher erwähnt ist es einfach interessant zu hören, wie die Schallwandler mit solchen durchschnittlichen Aufnahmen umgehen können. Da der Tiefton hier eh schon etwas hochgezogen wurde, fällt ein vordergründig spielender Bassist sofort auf.


  Hip-Hop/Rap




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ B.o.B Presents: The Adventures Of Bobby Ray [Explicit] (2010)​ Teststück(e): Airplanes [Feat. Hayley Williams Of Paramore] (Explicit)
​    Ein schönes Stück, welches zum entspannen und genaueren Hinhören einlädt. Und weil letzteres mit guten Schallwandlern vollkommen ungestresst vonstatten geht und sich immer wieder neue Details finden lassen, kann man sich getrost nach hinten lehnen und träumen. Bei der weiblichen Stimme die im Verlauf des Songs auftritt sollte man beim Testen darauf achten, dass bewusst betont gesungene Passagen auch in dem Sinne wiedergegeben werden und nicht „verschluckt“ werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Last Train To Paris [Explicit]​ Teststück(e): Coming Home
​    So vielfältig seine Künstlernamen, so verschieden die Musik des “Diddy” in der Gruppierung “Diddy-Dirty Money” (auch bekannt als “P.Diddy” oder “Puff Daddy”). Auch er schlägt in seinem neuen Werk minimal sanftere Töne an als zuvor. Werden die Stimmcharakteristika der im Stück teilnehmenden Künstler gut herausgearbeitet und wiedergegeben, so wird dies positiv vermerkt; zeigt sich die minimale Muffigkeit im Hochtonbereich, so verdient sich der Kandidat einen weiteren großen Pluspunkt.

  Alternative




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 21 [Explicit] (2010)​ Teststück(e): Rolling In The Deep [Explicit]
​    Als erstes fällt die Effektbelegung der tieffrequenten Schläge am Anfang auf. Der dazugehörige Hall darf nicht untergehen, aber auch nicht überbetont werden. Sonst leidet die Wiedergabe kleiner Details und der Stimme, was besonders schade wäre; wurde sie doch in vielen Feinheiten auf die Aufnahme gebannt.
  Auch hier sollte man sich einfach mal hinsetzen, entspannen und den Song entdecken. Man ist überrascht wie viele Details einem mit durchschnittlichen Lautsprechersystemen entgehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Riverside EP (2010)​ Teststück(e): Riverside
​    Mal so gar nicht Mainstream, dieser Titel. Aber das steht ihm gut! Er verdient es einfach nicht in diversen Radiosendern „totgedudelt“ zu werden. Dafür hat die Künstlerin einen großen Wert auf eine gute Tonstudioarbeit gelegt, was sich sofort bei der Wiedergabe über hochwertiges Equipment bemerkbar macht. Instrumente können klar auf der virtuellen Bühne positioniert werden, stimmt auch noch die Raumakustik fühlt man sich sprichwörtlich „wie Mittendrinn“. Soundsysteme dürfen nur nicht den Fehler machen und den Raum weiter „aufblasen“ als er eigentlich auf die Scheibe gebannt wurde. Das fällt sofort auf.
  Doch nicht nur die Räumlichkeit ist außergewöhnlich, auch die Aufnahme des Klaviers ist sehr gelungen. Beim Ausschwingen zeichnen sich zu grobmotorische Hochtöner deutlich heraus.


  Bewertung der Pegelfestigkeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ The Resistance (2009)​ Teststück(e): Undisclosed Desires
​    Diese Komposition bringt mit ihren kräftigen, schnellen Bassläufen nach einiger Zeit jede Endstufe und jeden Tieftöner ins Staucheln. Zuerst fällt meist eine Komprimierung der Stimmtwiedergabe auf, gefolgt von einer zunehmenden Unpräzision des (Tief-)Basses.  Manche Systeme schalten bei entsprechendem Pegel aus Selbstschutz gar komplett ab. Ganz gut ist dieses Phänomen bei günstigeren Systemen der absoluten Einsteigerklasse zu beobachten (z.B. Logitech S-220 ): Wo andere Stücke bei Maximalaussteuerung noch halbwegs gut wiedergegeben werden, ist beim Teststück das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Nach ein paar Minuten wird der Tiefton noch schwammiger als er sowieso ist.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2011)

Nicht mehr aktuell.


Spoiler



On isser. Der Rest kommt noch


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Februar 2011)

Komische Titelauswahl, ehrlich gesagt.

Grade Airplanes als Beispiel ist grottig produziert, ohne Dynamik.


----------



## PEG96 (7. Februar 2011)

wieso dürfen sich die boxen nur 120min einspielen? Eigentlich brauchen viele boxen mehr.
Und ihr solltet mal mit klassik testen, denn gerade werden die boxen usw. gefordert.


----------



## Mirart (7. Februar 2011)

Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder? Du hast nicht wirklichen keinen einzigen klassischen Titel genommen? 

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber wie soll man die Tests denn noch ernst nehmen?


Und wie sieht es mit hochqualitativem Material aus? 96 KHz oder 192 KHz Abtastrate und eine Datenrate ab 2000 kbit/s?

Gibt es doch teilweise schon umsonst. Klick, Klick, ...


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Februar 2011)

> 96 KHz oder 192 KHz Abtastrate und eine Datenrate ab 2000 kbit/s?



Bei Brüllwürfeltests bzw. Tests von Sokas mit unterqualifizierter Ausrüstung? Zitat:


> wie soll man die Tests denn noch ernst nehmen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Februar 2011)

Ihr habt ja prinzipiell recht damit, dass die Referenz-Stücke nicht die beste Qualität haben und auch die Verwendung von MP3 eher nicht dem Audiophilen zusagt.

Allerdings sollte man mal im Auge behalten, für wen diese Tests gemacht werden. Die PCGH ist nunmal kein HiFi-Magazin und möchte es sicher auch nicht sein. Daher sollten sich die Testbedingungen auch am Zielpublikum orientieren, und das bedeutet nunmal schlecht gemasterte Musik in MP3-Qualität, keine 96kHz Klassik-Aufnahmen. Wenn ihr solche Testbedingungen wollt kauft euch die Stereo, Audio, Stereoplay, imageHiFI, LP usw. usf. da gibt es nun beileibe genug Auswahl


----------



## Mirart (7. Februar 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Bei Brüllwürfeltests bzw. Tests von Sokas mit unterqualifizierter Ausrüstung? Zitat:



Blödsinn. Die STX und die Juli@ wurden getestet und wenn du da einen Dt770 anschließt, gibt es ein Unterschied und bei einem HFI-580 (der schon getestet wurden ist) auch. Wo ist da bitte das Problem?



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja prinzipiell recht damit, dass die Referenz-Stücke nicht die beste Qualität haben und auch die Verwendung von MP3 eher nicht dem Audiophilen zusagt.
> 
> Allerdings sollte man mal im Auge behalten, für wen diese Tests gemacht werden. Die PCGH ist nunmal kein HiFi-Magazin und möchte es sicher auch nicht sein. Daher sollten sich die Testbedingungen auch am Zielpublikum orientieren, und das bedeutet nunmal schlecht gemasterte Musik in MP3-Qualität, keine 96kHz Klassik-Aufnahmen. Wenn ihr solche Testbedingungen wollt kauft euch die Stereo, Audio, Stereoplay, imageHiFI, LP usw. usf. da gibt es nun beileibe genug Auswahl



Ich meine ja auch gar nicht, dass alle Teststücke in bester Qualität sein müssen. Aber mindesten 1 oder 2 Stücke von diesem Dutzend (?) sollten es schon sein, denke ich.

Und es geht hier nicht nur um 96kHz-Klassik-Aufnahmen, es geht darum, überhaupt irgendwie das Genre Klassik dabei zu haben. Ungefähr 75% der PCGH-Käufer, die ich kenne, hören Klassik. Es soll ja nicht ein Großteil des Tests aus klassischen Stücken bestehen, aber man sollte das Genre nun wirklich nicht verdammen, oder bist du da anderer Meinung?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Februar 2011)

> oder bist du da anderer Meinung?



Natürlich nicht, ich bin selbst großer Boccherini-Fan, aber ich denke, für solche Qualität gibt es halt andere Magazine.


----------



## Mirart (8. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, ich bin selbst großer Boccherini-Fan, aber ich denke, für solche Qualität gibt es halt andere Magazine.



Wieso? Inwiefern disqualifiziert sich Klassik im Vergleich zu anderen Genres bei einem IT- oder Computer- oder Spielemagazin?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2011)

Das einzige was ich hier lese ist Kritik. 

Wie wäre es denn wenn jemand mal einen Vorschlag machen würde, was man noch in die Testreihe aufnehmen könnte? 

Würde uns in diesem Fall sicher weiterhelfen, als sich den Schädel einzuschlagen.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn jemand mal einen Vorschlag machen würde, was man noch in die Testreihe aufnehmen könnte?



Die C&C Soundtracks bzw. EA-Soundtracks zu Tiberium-Twilight. Die ersten 12 Stücke sind moderne Klassik und gefallen sicherlich auch den jüngeren Lesern. Die nachfolgenden Stücke haben einen orientalischen Flair und arbeiten viel mit Trommeln. Perfekt für Dynamik, Tiefgang und Ausloten des typischen Brüllwürfellochs bei 150-250 hz. Es muss ja nicht immer die brachial-konservative-Klassik ("Klassik" ist ohnehin so ein wabeliger Begriff, vielleicht sollte man einfach nur klassische Instrumente damit assoziieren) von Vorgestern sein.

Die Qualität stimmt übrigens. So sehr EA bei seinen Spielen nachgelassen hat, die Soundtracks sind nach wie vor Spitze. Zumindest in meinen Tests immer mit dabei.

Übrigens hau die PCGH-Leute mal nach einem Frequenzmessgerät an. In meinen Augen ein Muss für die Brüllwürfel.

PS

Es wird bei mir demnächst aufgerüstet. Das Topmodell der Karat-Serie kommt ins Haus. Ein paar Kontakte haben mir einen Sonderpreis beschert, dem ich nicht widerstehen konnte.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin für diese Herrschaften hier. Track 5 ist zwar mein Favourit, aber das Album an sich ist gut und abwechslungsreich.

Zum Glück in die Zukunft: Marteria: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## TAZ (8. Februar 2011)

Was sich auch immer lohnt sind Soundtracks zu Filmen.

Die besten Beispiele sind für mich Herr Der Ringe (Klassik, teilweise sehr schöne Gesangsstellen, und eine wirklich sehr sehr gute Aufnahme, TIPP: Annie Lennox - Into the West), Inception (TIPP: Mombasa) und der neue Tron-Soundtrack ist auch sehr gelungen. Da muss ich aber erstmal weiter in die CD reinhören bevor ich hier ne Titel Empfehlung gebe...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn jemand mal einen Vorschlag machen würde, was man noch in die Testreihe aufnehmen könnte?


Danke.... Dann kommt auch was "klassisches" in die Liste .



> Würde uns in diesem Fall sicher weiterhelfen, als sich den Schädel einzuschlagen.


*sign*


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Was sich auch immer lohnt sind Soundtracks zu Filmen.
> 
> Die besten Beispiele sind für mich Herr Der Ringe (Klassik, teilweise sehr schöne Gesangsstellen, und eine wirklich sehr sehr gute Aufnahme, TIPP: Annie Lennox - Into the West), Inception (TIPP: Mombasa) und der neue Tron-Soundtrack ist auch sehr gelungen. Da muss ich aber erstmal weiter in die CD reinhören bevor ich hier ne Titel Empfehlung gebe...


 
Für Herr der Ringe, Tron & Inception bin ich auch! 

Der Score von Transformers I & II ist auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## Mirart (8. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich hier lese ist Kritik.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn wenn jemand mal einen Vorschlag machen würde, was man noch in die Testreihe aufnehmen könnte?
> 
> Würde uns in diesem Fall sicher weiterhelfen, als sich den Schädel einzuschlagen.



Sehr gerne, allerdings habe ich das schon teilweise gemacht:



Mirart schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit hochqualitativem Material aus? 96 KHz oder 192 KHz Abtastrate und eine Datenrate ab 2000 kbit/s?
> 
> Gibt es doch teilweise schon umsonst. Klick, Klick, ...




Ich würde außerdem, da du Vorschläge gut heißt, "Lacrimosa" aus Mozarts Requiem und das zweite Klavierkonzert Rachmaninovs als Teststücke nehmen, bei letzterem wegen der Länge vielleicht nur den ersten Satz (Helene Grimaud ist beim Rachmaninov mMn beste Interpretin). Aber bitte nicht aus Youtube, sondern die CD kaufen.
Beide Musikstücke sind zum Testen gut. Bei Mozart wegen des Einklangs des Chores mit den Streichern und mit sich selbst (Mehrstimmigkeit) und wegen der Pegelfestigkeit bei der Kulmination. Der Rachmaninov hat sehr viele Eigenschaften, erstmal ist es ein Klavierkonzert (-> Klavier), dann hat das Stück wirklich sehr zarte, leise Stellen, die aber genau wiedergegeben werden müssen, vor allem im Hintergrund, welcher bei vielen billigen Lautsprechern/Kopfhörern/Soundkarten gar nicht richtig dargestellt wird. Und auch hier ist die Kulmination ab 6:00 (oder eher 6:54, ab 6:00 die Vorbereitung) gigantisch und auch hier kann auf Pegelfestigkeit geprüft werden.

(Im Bereich Jazz könnte ich mir das auch noch gut vorstellen, aber das ist schon wieder Geschmackssache und ihr habt ja schon Stücke fürs Genre, also lasse ich es mal weg.)


Das sind meine Vorschläge. 







Pokerclock schrieb:


> [...] sind moderne Klassik [...] Es muss ja nicht immer die brachial-konservative-Klassik ("Klassik" ist ohnehin so ein wabeliger Begriff, vielleicht sollte man einfach nur klassische Instrumente damit assoziieren) von Vorgestern sein.



Tut mir Leid, das kann ich als Musikstudent nicht so stehen lassen. 

Das ist Moderne Klassik, hier oder hier oder hier sind beispielsweise Stücke. 

Soundtracks sind *keine klassischen Werke*. der Begriff der Klassik ist klar definiert (Wiki) und ist eigentlich auch nahezu ausschließlich E-Musik. Mit Instrumenten hat das nichts zu tun.



TAZ schrieb:


> Was sich auch immer lohnt sind Soundtracks zu Filmen.
> 
> Die besten Beispiele sind für mich Herr Der Ringe (Klassik, teilweise sehr schöne Gesangsstellen, und eine wirklich sehr sehr gute Aufnahme, TIPP: Annie Lennox - Into the West), Inception (TIPP: Mombasa) und der neue Tron-Soundtrack ist auch sehr gelungen. Da muss ich aber erstmal weiter in die CD reinhören bevor ich hier ne Titel Empfehlung gebe...



Wie gesagt, "nahezu ausschließlich E-Musik", der Soundtrack von Herr der Ringe ist eine der möglichen Ausnahmen, bzw. einer der Fälle, wo man nicht gleich verneint, denn er kommt einer neoklassizistischen Komposition durch die extrem ausgeweitete, fast schon auf Medianten basierende Harmonik wirklich ziemlich nah. Der von Pokerclock verlinkte Soundtrack tut das nicht, er hat nichts mit Klassik zu tun und ich hauptsächlich Hintergrundmusik.

Edit: Herr der Ringe halte ich also auch für eine gute Idee, dann müssten also noch die Stücke ausgesucht werden. Dann könnte man natürlich noch andere Filme wie "Fluch der Karibik nehmen, aber die Zeitschrift heißt doch PC-_Games_-Hardware, warum also keine Spielesoundtracks, da gibt es vor allem aus Fernost wirklich tolle Stücke, aber auch aus Deutschland und Amerika.

In frage käme z.B. dieses Stück von Kai Rosenkranz (Gothic 3) oder eine Liveaufnahme eines Spielekonzerts des Spiels Oblivion (klick)

Sehr gut sind auch die östlichen Komponisten, allen voran Yoko Shimomura (Klick, Klick, Klick), Koichi Sugiyama (Klick, Klick) und Nobuo Uematsu (Klick, Klick).
Ich hoffe, das hilft etwas.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2011)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge, ich höre mich dann mal durch .

Achso: Youtube-Material fasse ich nichtmal mit der Kneifzange an , wenn dann 320er-Kauf-MP3 oder lieber eher direkt das Original .


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Februar 2011)

> Blödsinn. Die STX und die Juli@ wurden getestet und wenn du da einen Dt770 anschließt, gibt es ein Unterschied und bei einem HFI-580 (der schon getestet wurden ist) auch. Wo ist da bitte das Problem?



Vorsicht mit solchen Auswürfen.

Es ist einfach nicht die Zielgruppe, wenn man bei Soundkartentests mit Standls getestet wird oder Brüllwürfel mir Klassikmaterial befeuert wird. Man sollte sich immer als erstes fragen, wen man erreichen will. Und da tut es auch normale Musik mit etwas höherwertigen Lautsprechern.


----------



## Mirart (8. Februar 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit solchen Auswürfen.
> 
> Es ist einfach nicht die Zielgruppe, wenn man bei Soundkartentests mit Standls getestet wird oder Brüllwürfel mir Klassikmaterial befeuert wird. Man sollte sich immer als erstes fragen, wen man erreichen will. Und da tut es auch normale Musik mit etwas höherwertigen Lautsprechern.



Ach, und was ist bitte "normale Musik"?


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Februar 2011)

Mirart schrieb:


> Ach, und was ist bitte "normale Musik"?



Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für Probleme hast. Du kannst gerne PCGh darauf hinweisen, dass sie doch mal Autos testen sollen, am besten den R8 mit Walter Röhrl, nur um mal etwas zu zeigen. Sinnlos? Richtig, genauso wie Brüllwürfelsets mit Klassik zu strapazieren... 

Normale Musik ist Charts Geraffel, am besten in 128 MP3. Das ist der EInsatz von PC-Sets in 90 % der Fälle.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Februar 2011)

> Normale Musik ist Charts Geraffel, am besten in 128 MP3. Das ist der EInsatz von PC-Sets in 90 % der Fälle.


Genau meine Meinung, und deshalb finde ich auch die Auswahl von nfsgame sehr treffend. Das zum großteil Aktuelles und Mainstream, aber auch etwas hochwertiges wie Norah Jones und Adele ist dabei, ohne dabei ins massenuntaugliche abzuschweifen, wofür sich nunmal nur die HiFi-Enthusiasten interessieren.

Wer wirklich gerne Klassik hört hat auch eine entsprechende Anlage und ist mit der Thematik auch vertraut, kennt die Community etc...derjenige wird aber nicht auf die Idee kommen bei PCGH nach Lautsprechertests zu suchen. Wenn er die Tests will sucht der Klassikliebhaber in der Einschlägigen HiFi-Fachpresse.
Ein Gaming-Freak wird sich ja auch nicht in HiFi-Magazinen nach Lautsprechern, Headsets oder Soundkarte umschauen.

Dieses Vorgeschlage von Klassik, beliebigen (im übrigen zu großem Teil schlecht produzierten) Soundtracks und Jazz verfehlt völlig die Zielgruppe. Schaut euch doch einfach mal hier im Forum in den entsprechenden Threads um ("Was hört ihr gerade" etc.) Da kommt nur äußerst selten mal ein Brahms, Neil Young oder Klaus Doldinger vor, zum überwiegenden Teil liest man dort wohl eher von typischer Charts-Musik oder anderer, ich sag mal akustisch anspruchsloser, Musik (Metal, Elektro, R'nB, Hip-Hop).
Durch diese Genres hat nfsgame einen guten Querschnitt gefunden der den Bedarf der meisten PCGH-Leser abdecken dürfte.
Und nur weil mal ein Beyerdynamic DT770 oder MX300 getestet wurde macht das die PCGH noch lange zu keinem HiFi-Magazin.

Also mal kurz gefasst:
nfsgame: ich find deine Auswahl gut, nur die akustische Beschreibung vielleicht etwas abgehoben, ganz so gut sind die Aufnahmen leider nicht wie du sie beschreibst. Aber das ist auch eine eher relative Einschätzung die die Referenz eher bei wirklich erstklassigen Aufnahmen sieht. Im Gegensatz zur 08/15-Chart-Produktionen treffen deine Aussagen schon ganz gut zu.


----------



## PEG96 (8. Februar 2011)

Das ist doch jetzt nicht euer Ernst:128kb mp3 WTF?
Am besten ihr nehmt gleich einen Rauschtest.
Ich finde schon, dass man klassik testen sollte, da in klassik so gut wie alles benötigt wird.
Aber es stimmt schon die Soundtests von Pcgh sind nicht wirklich ernstnehmbar(das liegt auch an den Leser Stichwort booaa ei ist mein Logitech Bass geil) sie sind zwar besser geworden, seid nfsgame sie schreibt, aber wie schon gesagt, für richtige Tests muss man sich bei einem Hifi-magazin umschauen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Februar 2011)

> Das ist doch jetzt nicht euer Ernst:128kb mp3 WTF?



Wer sagt denn was von einer 128kb mp3? Eine normale Original-CD oder Lame VBR-V2 Mp3 reicht zur Beurteilung der üblichen PC-Lautsprechersysteme völlig aus.
Und was bringt es denn bitte dem PCGH-Leser, wenn im Lautsprechertest bei jedem Lautsprecher sinngemäß steht "Das Teufel/Edifier/Logitech xxx hatte Probleme mit der Differenzierung zwischen Violine und Violoncello. Auch die die Räumliche Trennung zwischen Oboe und Fagott gelang dem System nur unterdurchschnittlich". Damit kann kaum ein PCGH-Leser was anfangen. Für die ist es viel nützlicher zu wissen, ob ihr bevorzugtes Musikgenre auf den Lautsprechern akzeptabel klingt.
Ein Test mit klassischer Musik bringt dem durchschnittlichen PCGH-Leser überhauptnix, ein großer Teil des Publikums hat vielleicht gar noch nie Klassik gehört geschweige denn, weiß, wie eine Instrumentierung live klingt.
Ihr dürft mal nicht vergessen, dass wir uns hier in einer PC-Hardware-Community befinden wo es vorrangig nicht um HiFi geht, sondern um den Sound am Gaming-PC.


----------



## Bier (8. Februar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> PS
> 
> Es wird bei mir demnächst aufgerüstet. Das Topmodell der Karat-Serie kommt ins Haus. Ein paar Kontakte haben mir einen Sonderpreis beschert, dem ich nicht widerstehen konnte.



Dann hoffe ich doch mal auf einen genau so guten Test, wie den von den GLE 490 und einen direkten Vergleich


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Februar 2011)

Ich teste mit den Soundtrack Alben aus der Underworld Trilogy. Da ist alles dabei.

Album 1 Amazon.com: Underworld/O.S.T.: Various Artists, The Damning Wel, David Bowie, Puscifer, Milla, Johnette Napolitano, A Perfect Circle, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Trust Company, Skinny Puppy: Music

Album 2 http://www.amazon.de/Original-Soundtrack-Underworld-Evolution/dp/B000EGDCK0

Album 3 http://www.amazon.com/Underworld-Rise-Of-The-Lycans/dp/B001OOCCYS


----------



## iceman650 (8. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Räumliche Trennung zwischen Oboe und Fagott


Würde ich als schwierig bezeichnen, da Oboe und Fagott praktisch nebeneinander/hintereinander sitzen 

Ansonsten find ich die Testsongs echt in Ordnung, und wie schon gesagt, hier werden nur die wenigsten Wissen, wie sich Klassik anzuhören hat und von daher hätte das wenig Sinn gemacht.

Mfg, ice.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Februar 2011)

> Würde ich als schwierig bezeichnen, da Oboe und Fagott praktisch nebeneinander/hintereinander sitzen



Gut aufgepasst


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Februar 2011)

> Das ist doch jetzt nicht euer Ernst:128kb mp3 WTF?
> Am besten ihr nehmt gleich einen Rauschtest.


Sagst du jetzt mit deiner Heco Victa? Nichts gegen dich, aber mit solchen Äußerungen sollte man vorsichtig sein und schon einige kenntnisse haben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Februar 2011)

> Sagst du jetzt mit deiner Heco Victa?



Die eigene Anlage hat aber nicht unbedingt was mit der Erfahrung zu tun  mein Horizont ist auch nicht nur auf die Quantum603 beschränkt, ich kenne auch viel hochwertigeres, aber mehr als ne Q603 macht in meinem Raum einfach keinen Sinn ^^
Aber der Kern deiner Aussage ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## PEG96 (8. Februar 2011)

Das hatte Devil geschrieben, vll. hab ich seine Aussage auch nur falsch verstanden. Es kommt mir bei dem Tests nicht darauf an, dass sie zu jedem Genre genau schreiben, was Passt und was nicht, ich war von der jetzigen testtabelle ausgegangen, dort steht immer nur tiefton, mitten und höhen und genau das bietet Klassik. Natürlich sollte man auch andere Genres testen ich finde halt nur, dass es sinnvoll ist, auch mit Klassik zu testen. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich es für euch unsichtbar ist, aber ich habe auch geschrieben, dass man für richtig gute und ausführliche Tests wohl eher ein HiFi-Magazin lesen muss. 
@Devil irgendwie klingst du mit deiner Aussage gerade wie einer dieser Abgehobenen aus dem HiFi Forum, die alles niedermachen, was nicht mehr als 2000€ kostet.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

Ihr mit euren Brüllwürfeln^^  

Ob Brüllwürfel oder nicht. Die Testmusik sollte bei allen Systemen gleich sein. Iwo muss sich die Spreu ja vom Weizen trennen. Aber nicht jeder hat halt das Geld sich solche High-End-Lautsprecher an den PC zu hängen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Februar 2011)

> @Devil irgendwie klingst du mit deiner Aussage gerade wie einer dieser Abgehobenen aus dem HiFi Forum, die alles niedermachen, was nicht mehr als 2000€ kostet.



Nur weil ich nicht hinter jedem Satz so ein  Smiley mach?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Februar 2011)

> Die Testmusik sollte bei allen Systemen gleich sein.



Bloß nicht, dann müsste jeder Hörer den gleichen Geschmack haben und man bräuchte nurnoch einen bestimmten Lautsprecher auf dem Markt wenn eh alle gleich klingen. Die Vielfalt ist schon gut so.



> Iwo muss sich die Spreu ja vom Weizen trennen.



Um die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen reicht beim angepeilten Budget der überwiegenden Mehrheit der PCGH-Leser aber auch Chart-Musik. Klassik ist da völlig unnütz.



> Aber nicht jeder hat halt das Geld sich solche High-End-Lautsprecher an den PC zu hängen.



Eben, und nicht jeder braucht es, bei der PCGH-Kundschaft wohl sogar die allerwenigsten. Deshalb finde ich die Rufe nach 96kHz-Aufnahmen und Klassik als Test-Beispiele einfach sinnlos. Das geht völlig an der PCGH-Kundschaft vorbei.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Februar 2011)

Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## PEG96 (9. Februar 2011)

Stimmt ihr habt schon recht, diese pc-tröten werden mit klassik wahrscheinlich vollkommen überfordert sein. Dann doch lieber welche der vorgeschlagenen Lieder. 
Ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag: This Pretty Face von Amy Macdonald, gerade der Anfang ist sehr anspruchsvoll.
Und ich hab deshalb keine besseren boxen, weil es sich für mich einfach net lohnt, wenn ich richtig schön Musik hören will, nehme ich die hd650. Es lohnt sich auch deshalb net, weil die raumakkustik in meinem Zimmer, in dem ich höre bescheiden ist, mit sehr viel hall.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Februar 2011)

> Ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag: This Pretty Face von Amy Macdonald



Ja, Amy MacDonald klingt ziemlich gut. Vor allem die Special Edition von A Curious Thing mit der Orchester-CD ist wirklich toll. Die CD könnte man evtl. noch als Live-Musik mit in den Test rein nehmen. Tolle Bühnendarstellung, ziemlich gute Dynamik, das Orchester kommt ganz gut rüber. Die kann man sich durchaus gut anhören


----------



## thysol (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir mal den Soundtest der aktuellen PCGH angeschaut. Ein dickes Lob an PCGH und Nfsgame. Das wahr eine riesige besserung gegenueber den vorherigen Lautsprecher Tests.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (16. Februar 2011)

Moin,

auch ich finde die ausgewählten Musikstücke etwas "naja". Zumindest die, die sich wohltuend vom Mainstream abheben sollen.

Zur wirklichen Beurteilung der Wiedergabequalität würde hochwertigeres Material benötigt werden. Ich denke hier an CDs wie

- Nils Lofgren: Acoustic Live
- Chris Jones: Roadhouses And Automobiles
- Dadawa: Seven Days XRCD
- Pink Floyd: The Wall (Japan Pressung)

Gerade bei den von nfsgame ausgewählten Mainstream CDs sind wahre Gruselstücke dabei. Das Album von Aloe Blacc besitze ich selbst. Ich habe sie mir nur einmal angehört. Die Musik ist ansich toll, aber die Aufnahmen sind so grandios schlecht, dass es jeder Beschreibung spottet. Hier würde ich andere Mainstream CDs empfehlen:

- Dire Straits: On The Night (Live)
- Rage Against The Machine: Album ohne Titel (erstes Album mit dem brennenden Mönch)
- The Corrs: Unplugged

Weiters würde ich zumindest für die Beurteilung des Gehörten nochmals auf ein Messsystem hinweisen wollen. Möchte man wissen, wie die Frequenzgänge der einzelnen Lautsprecher sind, kommt man um eine Messung nicht herum. Das ersetzt zwar kein Ohr und kein Feeling, aber es erklärt das Gehörte mit einer objektiven Methode.

Zum Thema Einspielen von Lautsprechern: ich persönlich habe Lautsprecher immer mit Rosa Rauschen belastet, bevor ich sie gehört habe. Einfach mit einem kleinen Signal anfangen und nach ein paar Stunden die Lautstärke erhöhen. So sollte man dann nach 4-5 Stunden schon ein annehmbares Ergebnis erhalten.

/edit: Danke Painkiller, ich war scheinbar zu blöd für den Kursiv-Button, oder er mochte mich nicht...


----------



## Push (20. Februar 2011)

wenn es dann auch um 5.1 Systeme geht kann man auch mal npaar DVD's zum Testen nehmen ... meine Filme   
zB Black Hawk Down , allgemein Herr der Ringe , Soldat James Ryan , etc  ... 

und zur Musik , ja nbissl Klassik sollte schon dabei ... zB was von Wagner , Bach etc 
ich selber mag auch den Titel "Für Elise" von Ludwig van Beethoven sehr gerne ...


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2011)

Also ich würde noch von Neelix "Smoke and Mirrors" dazu nehmen. Der Titel hat eine super Räumlichkeit und Neelix produziert erstklassig.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Februar 2011)

Und ich würd noch von The Mary Onettes - Century dazunehmen. Der Song klingt zwar absolut beschi..en aber mir gefällt er.


----------



## Mirart (20. Februar 2011)

Argh, in meiner Abwesenheit gab es aber viele Anti-Klassik-Beiträge. Könntest du kurz schreiben, ob Klassik integriert worden ist? Wenn ja, lohnt sich das Kommentieren und Diskutieren nicht wirklich, der letze Post hat fast eine Stunde gedauert...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2011)

Ein Song wird in die Liste wandern .


----------



## Mirart (21. Februar 2011)

Schön. 

Welches Stück wird es denn sein?


----------



## MasterFreak (28. April 2011)

Kennt ihr von Miles Davis: Kind of Blue das hat eine extrem gute aufnahme Qualität damit sollte man mal testen !!! 
Aber ich wär auch dafür das PCGH Klassik einsetzt besonders von Vinyl ^^


----------



## shoKKwave (12. Juli 2012)

Nochmal ein Vorschlag:

Gladiator OST von Hans Zimmer. Vor allem der Titel " Now we are Free" . Unglaublich genial das Stück.
GLADIATOR soundtrack - Now We Are Free - the music of Hans Zimmer - YouTube

Oder :

James Horner ( Braveheart Main Title) 
James Horner - Braveheart Theme Song - YouTube


Und:


Enya - May it be ( Herr der Ringe)
May It Be - Lord Of The Rings HD - YouTube


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Februar 2014)

Für Basstests:

-Animals von Martin G. (2013)
-Bangarang von Skrillex


----------



## BlackNeo (16. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Für Basstests:
> 
> -Animals von Martin G. (2013)
> -Bangarang von Skrillex



Das ist doch kein gescheiter Bass, das ist Möchtegern Disco-Bumm-Bumm

Basstests kann man mit "Im the Supervisor" von Infected Mushrooms, "Evil Dub" von Trentemoeller oder gut aufgenommenen Orgelkonzerten machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2014)

In letzter Zeit kommen ja verstärkt Boxentests. Nur mal so aus Neugier...

Wie messt ihr eigentlich die Soundsysteme ein? Ich hab grade eben beim Kollegen sein 5.1 System eingemessen und das hat fast 8 Stunden gedauert bist ich die Aufstellung, Trennfrequenzen, Pegel, Abstände und EQ richtig hatte. Nehmt ihr euch überhaubt die Zeit das ordendlich zu machen, bzw. existiert überhaubt ein db Messgerät und Maßband? Oder wird das Ding einfach hingestellt und wenn es schlecht klingt gibts einfach ne schlechte Wertung?

Grade bei 5.1 Systemen dauert das schon ne ganze Weile, wenn man keinen Zugriff auf teures Einmess-Equipment hat.


----------



## ALxx (7. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nicht mehr aktuell.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Wo finde ich denn wie PCGH aktuell testet ?
Überall steht "nicht mehr aktuell".


----------



## A1Bund7 (8. Juni 2014)

Ein paar Updates wären da allgemein nicht verkehrt... sieht sehr eingeschlafen aus. Sehr schade, denn die Sparte wird zunehmend wichtiger!


----------



## silent-hunter000 (17. Juni 2014)

Ein Update wäre wirklich interessant.


----------



## Jobsti84 (16. Juli 2015)

Als Lautsprecherentwickler mal ein paar Anregungen von mir.



> Soundsysteme werden vor dem Beginn der Testphase generell für 120min auf moderatem Pegel eingespielt. Besonders der Hochtöner profitiert von einer solchen Behandlung. Oft hält er sich „Out-of-the-Box“ zu sehr aus dem klanglichen Geschehen zurück.


Ist idR. recht unnötig, gerade Hochtöner profitieren kein Stück vom sogenannten "Einwobbeln".
WENN etwas profitiert, dann sind es extrem progressiv eingespannte Schwerpappen, welche man idR. aber erst im PA-Bereich findet (z.B. 18S 18NLW9601).
Dennoch schadet ein leichtes Einspielen keineswegs, hier kann man üblicherweise einfach 20 Minuten Rosa Rauschen drüber geben.
Bei Subwoofern empfiehlt sich allerdings ein Sine mit 0,8*fs für grob 10-20 Minuten.
Normal muss man aber nur für Messungen Einwobbeln und hier idR. auch nur für Subs oder Tieftöner.

Nicht vergessen: Einspielen bei (zu) hohen Pegeln und danach direkt Anhören, ist (im Regelfall) recht praxisfern, da sich unsere Lautsprecher (und Weichenteile) erhitzen und 
die Kiste somit direkt komplett anders klingt als im kalten Zustand.

Im Voodoo-Bereich werden ab und an mal Öl- oder Papierkondensatoren verwendet. 
Diese können sich tatsächlich einspielen, wenn auch nur minimal. 
Hierzu kann aber gerne mal ein oder zwei Artikel von mir gelesen werden:
Kondensatoren für passive Frequenzweichen | Jobst-Audio - Tontechnik
Kondensatorvergleich 2015 | Jobst-Audio - Tontechnik





> Danach werden die Testprobanden zuerst in einem 2m-Stereodreieck aufgestellt. Mehr würde wenig Sinn ergeben, da viele Systeme auf das Hören im Nahfeld ausgelegt sind und sich bei einer breiteren Stereobasis so unfaire Bedingungen ergeben würden.


Kann so durchaus Sinn machen, um eine Box rein klanglich aber erst mal zu bewerten oder auch zu vergleichen, sollte man weitestgehend erst mal Reflexionen und Raumwinkel vermeiden,
sprich die Kiste auf ein Stativ, circa auf Ohrhöhe und mindestens 3m, eher 5m von der nächsten Wand weg. (SO geht man Raumwinkeln aus dem Weg und kann halbwegs gescheit zwischen Direktschall und Predelay unterscheiden)

Schreibtisch und Wandnähe ist zwar für viele praxisgerecht, vermittelt aber doch einen extrem subjektiven Eindruck.
Gerade kleine Kisten profitieren im Tieftonbereich schon extrem vom Schreibtisch, erst recht dann von der Wand dahinter, somit sind qir quasi schon 1 Pi und erhalten 12dB mehr im Bass,
somit kann die Lineare Abhören hier VIEL zu bassig klingen, die kleine Stereo-Logitech-Box dann sogar sehr dröhnig unangenehm.
Wichtig ist immer, ob eine Box für Schreibtisch, eher Wandaufstellung ausgelegt wurde oder nicht. Im teureren Segment kann man per Schalter oder eher DSP-Setting 
auch wählen, ob Wandaufstellung oder nicht.

Ebenso ist wichtig wie breit die Box in der Vertikalen abstrahlt, macht die Kiste recht breit (übliche HiFi Kalotten im HF) und wir haben sehr viele Reflexionen am Schreibtisch,
was zu Interferenzen am Hörplatz führt.
Hier eigenen sich im günstigen Segment dann doch Breitbänder recht gut, welche gerade obenrum stark einschnüren und am kleinen Schreibtisch mit festen Hörplatz durchaus Vorteile bieten können.

Wichtig ist auch der Abstand zur Rückwand.
Um so kleiner die Box, um so kleiner der Bafflestep, um so weiter hoch reicht die Anhebung durch Wand/Tisch im Frequenzbereich.
Um so kleiner die Box um so äher müssen wir an die Wand um Auslöschunge zu vermeiden, idR. haben wir aber so gut wir keine Probleme, solange man unter 1m (172Hz) bleibt 


Tipp: Gerade günstige Einsteiger-2-Wege-Boxen werden recht hoch akustisch getrennt, was zum kleinen Sweetspot führt, vor allem vertikal.
Somit gilt vor allem bei solchen Kisten, dass man sie genau auf den Hörbereich ausrichtet, sprich vertikal als auch horizontal anwinkelt, am besten sogar auf Ohrhöhe aufstellt.



> Onkyo TX-SR702 eingespielt, der das Signal Digital->Analog-Gewandelt an seinen Pre-Outs an die Testprobanden weitergibt. So wird ein quellenbedingter Qualitätsverlust reduziert.


Wieso erst einen AVR dazwischen-klemmen? Direkt ran an die Soundkarte und gut is?! (Bei CD-Player das Gleiche Spiel)
Wenn die Kiste wirklich linear spielt, dann den Modus einfach auf Pure Direct stellen, so werden alle DSPs usw. deaktiviert. (Passive Lautsprecher)
Dennoch bin ich mir bei den ganzen HiFi-Geschichten nicht 100% sicher, ob die Wirklich nix mit reinbauen (Wie künstiche K2 Erhöhung zum Aufwärmen).

Mein Tipp: 
Einfach eine günstige PA-Endstufe verwenden, am besten Class AB. Für wenig Geld sind hier die Thomann T-Amp S-Serie echt spitze, welche ich teils auch verwende und komplett durchgemessen habe.
Einzig der Rauschabstand und Dämpfung sind nicht überragend, aber für HiFi- & Studiokisten mehr als locker ausreichend!
Für Aktiv-Boxen nur eine halbwegs gescheite Soundkarte benutzen.


Achso, reingehen kann man in die Kisten auch einfach analog, die typischen RTL onboard-Soundkarten können das schon einwandfrei.
Einzig der Rauschabstand ist nicht so prickelnd, was aber völlig zu vernachlässigen ist.
D/A und A/D Wandler geben sich heutzutage sowieso fast garnix mehr (gleich gibt's Aufschreie von einigen).




> So wurde die komplette Leistungswertung überarbeitet und besteht nun aus einer Tabelle, in der die Vor- und Nachteile des jeweiligen Sets bei verschiedenen Musikgenres aufgelistet werden


Übliches Probehören vermittelt einen extrem subjektiven Eindruck und ist ebenfalls extrem von Aufstellung und Räumlichkeiten abhängig.
Um objektiv zu bewerten, egal ob Gerätschaften oder Lautsprecher, müssen definitiv Messungen herangezogen werden. Und hier reicht es bei weitem nicht einfach nur
den Frequenzverlauf auf Achse zu messen!

Hat man genügend aussagekräftige Messungen gesammelt UND kann diese auch interpretieren, kann man sich schon grob ein Bild davon machen
wie eine Box klingen und spielen wird, dessen Einsatzgebiet abschätzen usw.
Hier gehört aber ein dicker Haufen Erfahrung mit dazu, hat man diesen, kann man Lesern allerdings ein gutes Bild vermitteln, sofern man seine Texte schön vereinfacht.


*Für alle Interessierten hier noch 2 Artikel von mir:*
 Erklärung - Pegel-, Dezibel- und Leistungsangaben 
Einstieg - Messmikrofone & Messtechnik  



*Zum Schluss noch ein paar Messungen:*

Audiphile 192 (eine der besten analogen SKs die ich kenne) versus X-Fi:
Impulsantwort
Rauschabstand

Vergleich VOn Audiophile, XFI und Onboard Sound. Reiner Frequenzverlauf. (Skalierung beachten!)
Frequenzverläufe


----------

